# Really Bad FM Reception?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...did you have the car washed at an automatic car-wash recently?

...if *yes* then check & clean the place where the removeable antenna screws into the base-mount on the car roof, it could have soapy residue left in the threads from the car-wash cycle.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

if am reception is good, then the fm tuner is shot.


----------



## tvicars (Mar 30, 2011)

*MAY have found the culprit*

The culprit may have been the 12v USB charger, when i took out the charger it was substantially reduced (still not perfect, but reduced)

Is that because the charger isn't shielded properly?

To Clarify, this is 12vc Cig lighter usb charger, I don't have the built in aux port


----------



## aftereffects (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't all the cars come with XM radio?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...all GM products and Cruzes = Yes.

...all other vehicles = maybe, depends upon manufacturer.


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

tvicars said:


> Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Recently it seems that my FM reception for radio is really spotty... I checked the whip antenna at the back, it was a tiny bit loose, tightening it made a bit of a difference, but not much..
> 
> ...


I am experiencing the bad reception right now. All of a sudden I get just static on most of the FM stations really bad can't even here the station. One or two work but poorly. AM and XM work fine. Only 1,400 miles on the car.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

tvicars said:


> The culprit may have been the 12v USB charger, when i took out the charger it was substantially reduced (still not perfect, but reduced)
> 
> Is that because the charger isn't shielded properly?


It could be either one of two things:

1. Poor shielding on the charger and it's causing some kind of interference when plugged in, or

2. Poor shielding in the car's electronics. But then practically _anything_ you plug into that charger would cause poor reception.

The rest of the poor reception could well be compromises in the antenna design. The Cruze is using a single antenna mast to pick up AM, FM, cellular (for OnStar), GPS, and XM. All of those operate on different bands. No way are you going to get a single antenna whip that works well for all of those. For everything but AM and FM you might not notice it much since the signals are digital and have some error correction built in. 

For _really_ good AM/FM radio reception the Cruze would have to have either one of those old fashioned long whip antennas cars used to have (which wouldn't look very good and wouldn't work for GPS/OnStar/XM), or one of those integrated antennas that are "baked" into the rear window (expensive).


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

tvicars said:


> Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Recently it seems that my FM reception for radio is really spotty... I checked the whip antenna at the back, it was a tiny bit loose, tightening it made a bit of a difference, but not much..
> 
> ...


I'm having the same issue with my 2012 Eco w/ Nav. I'm getting intermittent static and the range of reception for some stations isn't nearly as good as any other car I've ever had. So I'm wondering if there's something I should be checking or maybe have the dealer check out? I'm not running a cell phone charger either.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tvicars said:


> Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Recently it seems that my FM reception for radio is really spotty... I checked the whip antenna at the back, it was a tiny bit loose, tightening it made a bit of a difference, but not much..
> 
> ...




tvicars,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to diagnose any issue you may be having. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of you visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gmarcucio said:


> I am experiencing the bad reception right now. All of a sudden I get just static on most of the FM stations really bad can't even here the station. One or two work but poorly. AM and XM work fine. Only 1,400 miles on the car.


gmarcucio,
I would also suggest that you visit your local dealership. They will be able to look into this issue for you. If you have any additional questions please feel free to message me. I would also like you to keep me updated on your visit to the dealership.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

johnm4 said:


> I'm having the same issue with my 2012 Eco w/ Nav. I'm getting intermittent static and the range of reception for some stations isn't nearly as good as any other car I've ever had. So I'm wondering if there's something I should be checking or maybe have the dealer check out? I'm not running a cell phone charger either.




johnm4,
It would be in your interest to contact your local dealership. They can look into this for you and fix any issues you may be having with your audio system. Please keep in updated on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. Please message me with any other questions you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the same problem since I bought it. But I don't listen to the radio much so it doesn't bother me. However, it is pretty embarrassing!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Amazes me how electronics has changed in the 55 years I have been in it, from vacuum tubes and relay logic to sub micron ASIC's. FM has changed from staggered tune IF stages to frequency synthesis, phase locked loop, and all microcontroller controlled logic with IC pin spacing reduced to 20 mils. To jam more within the confines of the chip, use vertical integration. All robotic assembly, way to small for human hands. An improperly passivated chip can be your problem.

We couldn't even repair the stuff we made, just did a careful watch on yield rates, or to put it another way, this stuff is throwaway as is your entire radio. But there, complete assemblies can be replaced with all testing accomplished by dedicated computers.

My daughter's 14 month old 800 buck Sony laptop out or warranty crapped out on here. Took it all apart and found very minor corrosion in the many internal connections and got it working again for her. But told her, that was pure luck. She must have spilled a drop of water on it. 

In brief, take it back to your dealer and have them install a brand new radio.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

NickD said:


> In brief, take it back to your dealer and have them install a brand new radio.


...GM has had problems with their antenna cables, so I'll bet they go that route first BEFORE they even consider replacing the whole radio unit.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...GM has had problems with their antenna cables, so I'll bet they go that route first BEFORE they even consider replacing the whole radio unit.


Good tip, thanks. Can you offer any specifics about problems with antenna cables? Anything I can attempt to diagnose myself? Or a specific thing to ask the dealer tech to measure such as SNR at the head unit? I'm envisioning going in to the dealer, the tech turns on the radio, and saying "sounds fine to me".

Side note: a few people in talking about the shark fin visual garage have said they got better reception. Anyone in this thread verify that? In any case, there's another group buy going on down in the Group Buys forum.... I almost missed it.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have this same problem, any updates? Shark fin any better?


----------



## CruzeWhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and would like to speak a few words on this subject because I want a lot and I believe I have information that can assist as they also seek a solution to this problem.

I have a vehicle Chevy Cruze LTZ here in Brazil equipped with a complete Multimedia Center and the FM fails precisely enough. I've been several times and in several dealerships and they insist that the problem is in the wiring of the antenna or in the media center. Some of my friends already had their central multimedia cabling exchanged and all trashed and nothing worked, the problem continued.

Well, so much research on the internet, workshops and libraries discovered something interesting about this problem, at least that happens here, it would be interesting to also evaluate you, and if this is confirmed, the statement from GM that it is a problem of the antenna collapses, then yes it is evident that this is a software problem.

This is a simple test:
- At some memory location to record a radio station that fails with frequency
- Then listen for a few moments this radio station
- When the radio station to start a fails the tuning, press the same button of the radio station memory is recorded as if selecting the memory again, much as you want

Will realize that every time you press the button, it appears that gives a boost of energy in FM tuner and briefly improves.

The reason I'm here is not to complain or speak ill of the car, I like my car, I'm just looking for a solution to this problem that GM insists on speaking it is an isolated problem and only happens with my car when in fact, when more I research, the more I see people complaining all over the world and they do nothing to solve the problem and meet client needs.

Ps.: I found a way to access the configuration data of the central muitimidia through radio buttons, just press simultaneously buttons "CONFIG, INFO, RPT NAV, AS, BACK, and FAV" for about 10 seconds, a screen diagnosing their central multimedia (to leave just turn off and on the radio, or click the home button).
And also press the "CONFIG" for about 10 seconds, enter "Test Mode", after only a few clicks on the button "SET" to see the available information (to exit, simply click the "CONFIG" for 10 seconds).

Best Regards.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

I know this is an old thread..but I missed it first go around. I have to be honest here..my Cruze has THE WORST reception on FM of any car I've ever owned. It's not that big of a deal..because Always have my iPod to hook up...but really..I can be 25 miles from where the Radio station is at..and this Cruze can not pick up the station...well, it does, but it's almost all static. Stations that my Mazda truck can pick up crystal clear, the Cruze can not. Like I said, not that big of a deal, but you'd think that with all the Bells and whistle that this car has, the Radio would be able to at least pick up better than it does.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

USB didn't work when I first received my new Cruze, could have played with, but why should I, under warranty.

Dealer has all the proper test equipment, even had to remove it brand new out of the box. And linked in with generation III. Problem was not at the console end, but at the radio end, had to remove the console to get at the radio. USB plug was not fully plugged in, antenna cable wasn't pushed in fully either. He reported this problem to GM quality control.

I listen mostly to AM, but wife to FM, in terms of overall performance and FM capture ratio, would have to say the Cruze radio is one of the best. Provided all the cables are pushed in. If on the antenna end, headliner would have to be removed for access. Can be in the radio, considered that for the USB, so why should I play with it. Not about to pay for a new radio if it was defective, but do have all the test equipment I need to test the sensitivity.

Would to that if my dealer said, they all do that.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The stock dead-tree antenna isn't the best. I have Visual Garage's amplified sharkfin that works a bit better. For some reason the XM satellite radio works better too. I mostly listen to XM since FM reception where I drive for work is very spotty at best, and there are 3 stations, none of which play anything I want to listen to.


----------



## FM! (Jan 26, 2013)

*FM Static*

Our 2012 Cruze has 10k miles. I have taken our Cruze into the dealership, twice, because the fm radio goes in and out with static interference-often. It is frequent and annoying. The second trip to the dealer resulted in extremely aggravating news. Although the tech was very nice, he stated that the antenna travels up through the windshield, and has created a design flaw. In order to alleviate the noise level of the static, the radio automatically lowers the volume a bit when this occurs!!!! 
It's a shame. It's my son's car who was insistent on buying a car from a US company and researched his options for quite some time. I will be a thorn in GM's side until this is fixed. I wrote them a check, paid in full, in good faith and they did not give full disclosure. I think they are a little late in saying, "yeah, great car but the radio is unreliable AND WE KNOW IT, oh- and thanks for the check!" 
Serious lack of full disclosure! 
Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your service tech is blowing smoke. I would unscrew the whip on the roof and verify everything is clean in there. These cars are shipped from Lordstown with the whip in the glovebox and nothing covering the antenna base. Most likely something fell in the screw hole and is interfering with the electrical connection.


----------



## FM! (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you. I will try this. I would hope the techs would have done this during the last two service call visits regarding the fm interference, but i will certainly try this and let you know. Again, thanks. I'm at my wits end. 
Regards.


----------



## FM! (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, I've had this problem as well. Took it to the dealer twice. Second time they said it's a design flaw! If they get enough complaints there might be a recall issued, but would be months before this would occur. Clearly is $$$ issue for GM. But they sure didn't mind taking my $$$$.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I doubt it's a design flaw - too many Cruzen don't have this issue. More likely there is either a bad connection in the antenna or the antenna wire is damaged somewhere. Get another dealership immediately. I wouldn't trust your dealership to fix a flat. It appears they are unwilling to actually test your antenna to see if it's electrically solid from the back of the radio to the screw in whip.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

FM! said:


> Our 2012 Cruze has 10k miles. I have taken our Cruze into the dealership, twice, because the fm radio goes in and out with static interference-often. It is frequent and annoying. The second trip to the dealer resulted in extremely aggravating news. Although the tech was very nice, he stated that the antenna travels up through the windshield, and has created a design flaw. In order to alleviate the noise level of the static, the radio automatically lowers the volume a bit when this occurs!!!!
> It's a shame. It's my son's car who was insistent on buying a car from a US company and researched his options for quite some time. I will be a thorn in GM's side until this is fixed. I wrote them a check, paid in full, in good faith and they did not give full disclosure. I think they are a little late in saying, "yeah, great car but the radio is unreliable AND WE KNOW IT, oh- and thanks for the check!"
> Serious lack of full disclosure!
> Anyone else having these issues?




FM!,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns with this. I would be happy to look into your concerns for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I was looking to see if the Verano base, which is a shark fin, will work on the Cruze. It won't because the Verano uses a single plug to the antenna cable and the Cruze uses two plugs to the cable. What I did notice is that there are at least two cables between the radio receiver and the antenna. If any of these connections aren't mechanically tight you will get spotty reception. This is not a design flaw but rather an assembly flaw. Source of the cable information was gmpartsdirect.com. I selected Chevrolet/2012/Cruze/Cruze LTZ and searched for "antenna". You can get the parts diagram from there.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The radio reception in my cruze has always been worse than my other cars, until a few months back. I was washing the car by hand & noticed the antenna was loose on the roof, turned a half turn or slightly more to fully tighten. Reception is much improved without constant static. 

Its much improved but long distance stations are still worse than my previous cars. I suspect some of this is to help push people to buy XM satellite radio, I will just stick to the USB port before that ever happens. 

Just got a letter from XM I can get 71% off regular price, $25 for 6months.... even at that price I would rather just put the money in my gas tank.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Just got a letter from XM I can get 71% off regular price, $25 for 6months.... even at that price I would rather just put the money in my gas tank.


So that's what it said. My letter hit the shredder without being opened.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The radio reception in my cruze has always been worse than my other cars, until a few months back. I was washing the car by hand & noticed the antenna was loose on the roof, turned a half turn or slightly more to fully tighten. Reception is much improved without constant static.
> 
> Its much improved but long distance stations are still worse than my previous cars. I suspect some of this is to help push people to buy XM satellite radio, I will just stick to the USB port before that ever happens.
> 
> Just got a letter from XM I can get 71% off regular price, $25 for 6months.... even at that price I would rather just put the money in my gas tank.


You think the Cruze is bad, try an Accord or Camry with the antenna in the rear window. They don't pick up ANYTHING once you leave town.

I think mine's pretty good to be honest.


----------



## Hogie Sammich (Jun 21, 2013)

I have the same problem, but I just ordered a Shark Fin hoping it helps... plus it looks cool  If I remember I will post results.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hogie Sammich said:


> I have the same problem, but I just ordered a Shark Fin hoping it helps... plus it looks cool  If I remember I will post results.


VG fin? From where? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine is doing the same and has been for a while now the only bad thing is that I am out of warranty and the dealership that I use is the one that I work at and the service dept sucks.. It is like pulling teeth to have them do ANYTHING especially under warranty but I bet now that it is customer pay they will magically find a million things wrong with my car where as 30 days ago when it was still under warranty they did a complete look over of the car and said that it is 100%.. Its sad that I work at the dealership and cant get them to do anything..


----------



## Hogie Sammich (Jun 21, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> VG fin? From where?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


ISM Autowerkz, I put it on last night. Reception still sucked this morning. This is really frustrating, I like my FM sports talk radio and it comes in crystal clear in my 02 Avalanche and it sounds like I don't have an antenna at all in my 12 cruze... SMH


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, you think you have problems. Tried one of those full FM band tuning transmitter type MP3 players that plug in the cigar lighter sockets in my Cruze. First major problem was trying to find an empty channel, second was driving a few miles than picking up another low power FM station. Even in my neck of the woods, in the sticks, these stations are all over the place. Impossible in any city.

Cruze has one of the best most sensitive radios I ever ran across and this dates back to a 1937 Olds. Yours could be broken, so why didn't you get yours replaced under warranty? Still have that warranty?


----------

